# Is there enough room ? Please help!



## Wojhd (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello , 
I am thinking of overclocking my Geforce Gtx 570 and i want to buy a cooler just to be on the safe side. I have chosen Arctic Cooling Accelero XTREME Plus II, I was thinking of overclocking my CPU Intel Core i5-3570k @3.40ghz and i have chosen a cooler for that Cooler Master Hyper 612 PWM CCPU Cooler, What i was wonder is are they all going to fit in my computer,the Thermaltake overseer rx-1
Here are some pictures



















Thanks cmad:


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Before you start to OC, what is your power supply's listed wattage, model, and manufracturer? IF you don't have enough extra power, you do more harm than good with an OC.

Also, WHY do you want to overclock it? To make games run faster? What FPS are you getting in them, then?


----------



## Wojhd (Oct 29, 2012)

wkw427 said:


> Before you start to OC, what is your power supply's listed wattage, model, and manufracturer? IF you don't have enough extra power, you do more harm than good with an OC.
> 
> Also, WHY do you want to overclock it? To make games run faster? What FPS are you getting in them, then?


Well my power supply is thermaltake toughpower Xt 875 wats, Yes to run games faster so i can record without dropping my graphics down to the lowest graphic settings .


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Overclocking wouldn't help with that as much as you think.

One of the biggest bottlenecks with recording is r/w speed. The computer is trying to load games from the hard drive (read) while it is also trying to save a massive amount of data (write). 
Many people who ask for help with using fraps or anything else to record tell me that their problems are solved, for the most part, by saving the recorded content to another drive.



Anyway, if you are dead set on overclocking, answer me this.
When the computer is idle, and when when the cpu is under stress (run prime95), what is the CPU temp?
Use realtemp to get the temp. For the most part, if you aren't in an area where the room temp is around 80-90F, and you have decent ventalation, an aftermarket cooler won't help very much. It might run a little quieter, but it won't do as much for cooling as you would expect it to do.


----------



## Wojhd (Oct 29, 2012)

wkw427 said:


> Overclocking wouldn't help with that as much as you think.
> 
> One of the biggest bottlenecks with recording is r/w speed. The computer is trying to load games from the hard drive (read) while it is also trying to save a massive amount of data (write).
> Many people who ask for help with using fraps or anything else to record tell me that their problems are solved, for the most part, by saving the recorded content to another drive.
> ...


Okay i will do a test in the morning Thanks for your help i will post pictures or a video tomorrow of the test


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay.


----------



## Wojhd (Oct 29, 2012)

I ran a test and it got up to 81 C, Is that to high ? 

i have a video its just uploading ill link it as soon as its finished


----------



## Wojhd (Oct 29, 2012)

wkw427 said:


> Okay.


Prime95 Temp check - YouTube

here is the video !


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Pictures help a lot more then a video, as I can't watch videos 
Can you attach the images?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

81C not too high for the GPU and the stock cooler should be fine.
If you really feel the need to OC the PC you will need an aftermarket heatsink/fan.
Your case appears to be at least a Mid-Tower so most any aftermarket coolers should fit with no problems.


----------



## Wojhd (Oct 29, 2012)

Tyree said:


> 81C not too high for the GPU and the stock cooler should be fine.
> If you really feel the need to OC the PC you will need an aftermarket heatsink/fan.
> Your case appears to be at least a Mid-Tower so most any aftermarket coolers should fit with no problems.


That was the CPU temp, And could you recommend a good heatsink/fan ?


----------



## Wojhd (Oct 29, 2012)

wkw427 said:


> Pictures help a lot more then a video, as I can't watch videos
> Can you attach the images?


Here is the link http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/5771/test1my.png
And the side panel is off !


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

70C with prime95.. How long were you running it? If it was on for about 20 minutes... You don't need an aftermarket cooler.

However, I would not attempt to OC it with the power supply you have.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Wojhd said:


> I ran a test and it got up to 81 C, Is that to high ?
> 
> i have a video its just uploading ill link it as soon as its finished


My apologies about the confusion. 
81C is too hot for the CPU.
Your PSU is fine but you do need to install an aftermarket heatsink/fan if you want to continue to OC.
Is there something you want/need to do that a 3.4GHz CPU won't do?
Oc'ing is rather pointless with new CPU's/GPU's for anything other than benchmarks or bragging right. It adds unneeded stress/heat and voids warranties.


----------



## Wojhd (Oct 29, 2012)

Prime 95 was only running for around 5 mins, 
and i have made up my mind im not going to overclock, just to get a little boost, Spending $100 on cooling devices waste of money . 

Thank you all for helping me !


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

You've made the right decision


----------

